
Ask HN: I'm bored. What's something you wanted coded up? - baccheion
Ask, and I may just make it real.
======
justinclift
Do something like this, but actually working:

    
    
      https://github.com/justinclift/EventsMap
    

So a person can see what events are happening in a specific area, in a given
time range. It should be:

    
    
      * Visual, using a map service background like the above
      * Have time range slider (indicting start and stop of time range)
      * Use the public data sets of conference/events.  There are a few around that show
        up with simple searching:
          * O'Reillys has this: https://feeds.feedburner.com/oreilly/events
          * Red Hat has this: https://github.com/OSAS/rh-events
          * Eventbrite likely has relevant feeds too (lots of data)
    

For a revenue source, you could look at adding planning capabilities into it,
direct booking, and reminders. Potentially also group bookings, and/or fees
for usage.

For companies that want to send X number of devs to conferences over the next
6-12 months, having a good system to know which ones to go to, and accurately
track/remind/etc people... is worth money.

Maybe not super rich quantities... but it's unlikely negligable either. :)

------
dozzie
Topic map engine that is usable in a database fashion and doesn't depend on
some memory hog (no JVM, no MongoDB, no MySQL or PostgreSQL).

~~~
justinclift
SQLite suitable?

~~~
dozzie
This one yes, very suitable.

------
justinclift
Any chance this is your kind of thing?

    
    
      https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11093339

------
ljsocal
create an app that allows me to find out what fun, interesting events are
happening locally in the next few hours - days. Let me filter by my interests
and distance. Make intelligent suggestions based upon artificial intelligence.

